# Maximuscle Promax Weight loss VS Weight gain



## ArcticMatt (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to be an obese child throughout my teen years. Now 18, and shed the weight am now a decent size, but still looking to shed a few more pounds, and tone the fat - mainly around my stomach and chest area.

- I have been body building and boxing for about a year, but am now in a dialema.

I'm undecided whether to take weight loss formula to shed the few pounds of fat, and then train to build muscle, or whether to go for the weight gain and build it out.

I started taking the Maximuscle promax weight loss diet shakes and worked a charm. Suppressed my hunger and I felt better in myself but I have run out. Though results were minimal, I feel it's just because I need longer on the shakes, but I'm unsure.

Is Maximuscle the product I should even be using for what I want to acieve?

Thanks


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

alot of people here hate maximuscle products but i love them expect the price, btw im selling the ones i got so if you live near london i can save you quite a few bob.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Id reccommend using whey isolate any brand or stuff from myprotein and doing ealry morning cardio on an empty stomach to shift the bodyfat and do heavy compound lifts in the gym with low rep set range.

Try upping your good fats and protein and dropping your carbs only taking around lifting time


----------



## ArcticMatt (Dec 14, 2009)

So you recomend early running on an empty stomach is a good way to shift excess fat? What about supplement wise?

And also delhibuilder, I live in Coventry - How much you selling for and what products are they?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't hate maximuscle, but I don't like thier price schemes, it's unfair and somehow needs regulating.


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

i think there products are decent enough, but the prices are obscene 42 quid for a tub of cyclone that lasts u just over a week!! scandalous.mps Hurricane Evo is nearly the same and is a over a tener cheaper for more than twice as much.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Problem with maximuscle, I think they are targeting the upper class market, the film stars, footballers, etc, etc, etc. So they get away with these prices and make a living for this reason. They have no interest in the smaller scale market. Maybe they believe there is no profit there and how wrong they are. It's a shame because there products are good I like them, but I woun't be taken for ride, especially when life is hard as it is.


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

your right with there market view, they tend to go for people in "flashy" helath clubs and peolpe jsut getting in to sports nutrition, due to advertising in mens health / Fhm and being availble in tesco / asda / argos.

i would use them if there werre cheaper as i think some of there products are great, especailly the protein bars and viper drinks / powders.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah agree, target is not the bread and butter BB guys, but 'sporty' people

it works

viper is very good, as are the protein bars, both taste excellent IMO...

but if your using decent quantities of anything its expensive


----------



## lessermortals (Oct 24, 2009)

theres a reason why most people here dont like maximuscle mate and thats because its a rip off and a **** product, corporate companies like fitness first really push it on to there customers, maximuscle got its reputation from brilliant advertisement, not from a brilliant product, i'd use a similer diet shake from another company, theres hundreds out there like cnp, myprotein, sci mx to name a few, and they will be cheaper to


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

female friend of mine uses the Sci Mx diet shakes and shes been getting on fine with them, says they taste really good and helps her to feel less hungry. PHD have new diet shake out to which gets good reviews to.


----------

